# Axle Lube Question



## dmdillon (Jun 15, 2006)

What's the lube interval for the axels on the '05 26RS? When I bought it I was kinda under the impression that you didn't need to lube them that often. I've since then moved from Indiana to South Carolina. Heat is a bigger factor down here. Any thoughts?


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

dmdillon said:


> What's the lube interval for the axels on the '05 26RS? When I bought it I was kinda under the impression that you didn't need to lube them that often. I've since then moved from Indiana to South Carolina. Heat is a bigger factor down here. Any thoughts?


Our owner's manual indicates that the bearings should be repacked every 6000 miles or every 6 months, additional informaiton located on page 100 of the Keystone owner's manual


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've decided to do this every other year.


----------

